# Yesterday in madison, WI UBER backs out of court



## datelinedecoy (Jun 19, 2014)

Yesterday UBER tried to take me to court. They failed:

https://www.facebook.com/notes/just...ng-order-injunction-hearing/10153277883332222


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

datelinedecoy said:


> Yesterday UBER tried to take me to court. They failed:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/notes/just...ng-order-injunction-hearing/10153277883332222


Well aren't you just a regular ****ing hero. You would be better off getting a life instead of harassing Uber.


----------



## datelinedecoy (Jun 19, 2014)

Harassing?! Not only has UBER STILL not registered or reported this business location (because they are still under an order to NOT operate in Madison) but their Operations manager LIED to the courts with help from the legal firm representing UBER in Wisconsin. I'm sure if a cab driver had pulled the same bullshit with an UBER driver, you would have a very different opinion. Hypocrite much?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

mattvuberx said:


> Well aren't you just a regular ****ing hero. You would be better off getting a life instead of harassing Uber.


Who the **** are you to tell @datelinedecoy to Buzz Off? 
He is exercising his constitutionally protected rights!

It is Uber that's committing perjury by filling a false affidavit! Why do you think that Uber_WI Ops Mgr Drew Lake didn't show for the hearing? This was a malicious & false complaint filed the purpose of harassment!

@datelinedecoy should sue the Drew Lake & Uber for Defamation of Character!


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

We all owe dateline decoy a debt of gratitude for protecting society from Uber. We all know that nobody in their right minds would want Uber operating in their city, what with the cheaper, better service they provide compared to cabs.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

mattvuberx said:


> We all owe dateline decoy a debt of gratitude for protecting society from Uber. We all know that nobody in their right minds would want Uber operating in their city, what with the cheaper, better service they provide compared to cabs.


So Uber needs to comply with the local Regs to operate, while working with the authorities to get the Regs updated.


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> So Uber needs to comply with the local Regs to operate, while working with the authorities to get the Regs updated.


**** the regs and the corrupt taxi industry that set them up but rarely follows them.


----------



## SuperDuperUber (Sep 25, 2014)

Justin, 

I applaud your efforts in standing up for yourself against Uber and big bad Travis K. By the way, is your hairstyle a tribute to another Travis? Travis Bickle from Taxi Driver? That's right I'm talking to you.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

mattvuberx said:


> **** the regs and the corrupt taxi industry that set them up but rarely follows them.


That's precious!
UberShill much?


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

Troll much? Taxi shill much? Rhetorical question... I already know the answer.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

mattvuberx said:


> Troll much? Taxi shill much?


My profile is there for anyone to see.










See the big yellow cab, it signifies that truth in advertising means something to me. Can you say that for Uber?
See that big yellow cab at the top of members list, that's obviously Not A Troll on a forum for Uber Drivers. That is unless all the forum members were deceived by the troll, but you were the only smart one.

Or is that you just don't like to hear Anyone Else air their criticisms of Uber?


mattvuberx said:


> Rhetorical question... I already know the answer.


----------



## datelinedecoy (Jun 19, 2014)

mattvuberx said:


> We all owe dateline decoy a debt of gratitude for protecting society from Uber. We all know that nobody in their right minds would want Uber operating in their city, what with the cheaper, better service they provide compared to cabs.


Actually the only reason UBER isn't allowed here in Madison is because THEY HAVE NO VALID INSURANCE. We don't even allow medallion cartels to operate here either.
Not to mention we already have two LEGAL INSURED rideshare companies here. One of them pre-dates UBER by over 50 years. 
Better service you say?
The three most active Uber drivers here in Madison:

Kenneth Dewey (Black Prius and Green Hundai SUV):
Drives for both Lyft and Uber-
*Sighted and warned over SIX times for loitering in UW student facility parking lots over the last seven months.
*Spent an hour loitering in a parking lot one block from my home while logged in on UBER (screen captured and live photo).
*Photographed by other parties blocking traffic in an active lanes without even using hazards to load.
*Photographed and screen captured on UBER app AGAIN loitering in a city lot after hours one block from my place of work.
*LAST NIGHT Dewey followed me to a political rally at the Bourbon St Grill. There were only six people at this rally (two of them children) and Dewey sat right next to me while he spewed hateful anti-abortion rhetoric and tried to engage me in conversation.

This is AFTER Dewey attempted to file a stalking warning with Madison district West against me for photographing his vehicle while loitering in a parking lot not even a block from my home. I do not live in the preferred pick up areas for Madison BTW and Although I do live near the airport, the lot Dewey was in was half a mile from the free to use cell phone lot any Uber driver can park in.

Omar (Red Chevy)
Drives for Uber-
After an entire MONTH of loitering in the parking lot of the BP on E. Washington where I stop after work for gas Omar approaches me and asks if my rideshare company allows the driver to rent the car to another driver like he can with UBER (wasn't aware UBER allows a driver not registered with their service to operate the registered vehicle). I ask Omar how if his vehicle was ever inspected by Uber. He tells me (just as the two former Uber drivers testifying against Uber have told our city AT) that all he had to do was submit four pictures. His vehicle was never looked at or inspected by a live person.
I let Omar know that his plates have been reported for the upcoming DOT repos in November.
*WI state statues mandate a $1000 fine and report on the vehicle's registration if the driver fails to inform their own insurance provider or DOT that the vehicle is being used for commercial transport.*
Insurance fraud is taken very seriously here.
The BP owner then joins the conversation and oders Omar to stay away from the property.

White chevy Equinox (various drivers operating this vehicle)
While driving between middleton and Verona on Junction RD during the Epic user group event in Verona this vehicle was doing 20mph over the limit. One week later the same vehicle is speeding, doing multiple lane changes without signal and then cut off TWO LANES of active traffic on John Nolan DR to exit onto rimrock.
After reporting the video (our rideshares have CAMERAS) to police and UBER the vehicle is never spotted again.

These are just the top three spotted MOST in Madison on any given day or night in the last seven months since UBER was ordered to NOT operate in Madison.

So try and feed me another line of bullshit about how wonderful UBER is.


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

datelinedecoy said:


> The three most active Uber drivers here in Madison:


I stopped reading your obvious shill propaganda piece when you started off by making a statement you cannot possibly validate, and then following it up with more statements you can't possibly validate.


----------



## datelinedecoy (Jun 19, 2014)

mattvuberx said:


> I stopped reading your obvious shill propaganda piece when you started off by making a statement you cannot possibly validate, and then following it up with more statements you can't possibly validate.


Straw man does work on me home slice. You have already tried to wriggle your way out of the fact that you JUST tried to defend illegal actions you would never have defended if it was a cab driver or cab company doing them.
NOTHING you have stated can be validated.

Uber LIED and tried to cheat the courts. Their drivers in this area have admitted that they are lying to their own insurance companies and the DOT. FACTS.

The rest you can waste your own time on.


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

datelinedecoy said:


> Straw man does work on me home slice. You have already tried to wriggle your way out of the fact that you JUST tried to defend illegal actions you would never have defended if it was a cab driver or cab company doing them.
> NOTHING you have stated can be validated.
> 
> Uber LIED and tried to cheat the courts. Their drivers in this area have admitted that they are lying to their own insurance companies and the DOT. FACTS.
> ...


No sense in wasting any more time with a shill like yourself peddling propaganda. Good day.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

datelinedecoy said:


> Yesterday UBER tried to take me to court. They failed:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/notes/just...ng-order-injunction-hearing/10153277883332222


This maniac video records uber drivers from the back seat, asks them personal questions without their knowledge, and puts that shit on his youtube channel and all over the internet. 
He's been doing that for at least 6 month.

I learned about him from reddit a long time ago and saw his deceptive videos.

He records uber and lyft drivers in other states too, not only in Wisconsin, but he is too broke to travel too much.

Shame on you chilcab for not pointing this out and attacking mattv for no reason


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> So Uber needs to comply with the local Regs to operate, while working with the authorities to get the Regs updated.


We are talking about this guy now, who's been harrassing uber and lyft drivers for a long time, not some regulations.
He was in court for harrasement


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

"THEY HAVE NO VALID INSURANCE"

Uh, yes, they do...


----------



## datelinedecoy (Jun 19, 2014)

Droosk said:


> "THEY HAVE NO VALID INSURANCE"
> 
> Uh, yes, they do...


Prove it!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

puber said:


> This maniac video records uber drivers from the back seat, asks them personal questions without their knowledge, and puts that shit on his youtube channel and all over the internet.


I've known that Justin, @datelinedecoy , has been active in trying to fight Uber in Madison through my Justus Aguy FB profile.
But I wasn't aware of him traveling to other states, or the videos.
I called out Matt, for the knee jerk attack post on @datelinedecoy .


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

Uber App - Waybill. Policy is listed right there. This is not new, its been in place something like 8 months now.


----------



## datelinedecoy (Jun 19, 2014)

puber said:


> We are talking about this guy now, who's been harrassing uber and lyft drivers for a long time, not some regulations.
> He was in court for harrasement


No, I was in court because an UBER employee LIED. Then when I showed his lawyers I had proof, he didn't even show up. But that didn't stop UBER's lawyers from trying to defraud the court anyway.

As far as recording uber drivers violating the law, entirely within my right. Ummm, I havent done this in other states btw. I dont know what you are smoking in that regard. Like matvuberx, you need a reality check.


----------



## datelinedecoy (Jun 19, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I've known that Justin, @datelinedecoy , has been active in trying to fight Uber in Madison through my Justus Aguy FB profile.
> But I wasn't aware of him traveling to other states, or the videos.
> I called out Matt, for the knee jerk attack post on @datelinedecoy .


That is because I haven't been to other states doing it. Bullshitters will always bullshit.


----------



## datelinedecoy (Jun 19, 2014)

Droosk said:


> Uber App - Waybill. Policy is listed right there. This is not new, its been in place something like 8 months now.


Are you trying to say that the UBER service term agreement actually establishes insurance coverage?? Have you actually taken the time to READ it?


----------



## datelinedecoy (Jun 19, 2014)

mattvuberx said:


> Good day.


smartest thing you have said all day. I know you wont be the last liar to chime in but you had spunk. Maybe a little too much around the mouth area but a lot of spunk.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

In the video he was a young fat guy with blond short hair
He was in another state for family visit


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

Yes, I have. It lists the insurance company name, policy number, effective dates, etc etc etc.

You know. An insurance policy. Derp.


----------



## datelinedecoy (Jun 19, 2014)

puber said:


> In the video he was a young fat guy with blond short hair
> He was in another state for family visit


I'm nearly 40, height 6-2 weight 150lbs and unless you are blind when my hair isn't black it is greying. I know crystal meth might seem like it's fun but you are doing serious damage to yourself.

Jesus,.. when we prosecuted the storesonline scam we dealt with smarter people. With Uber its either legacy frat d-bags or basement internet trolls. At least the criminals are getting dumber.


----------



## datelinedecoy (Jun 19, 2014)

Droosk said:


> Yes, I have. It lists the insurance company name, policy number, effective dates, etc etc etc.
> 
> You know. An insurance policy. Derp.


Yes, we know all about the bunkum policy that the UBER service term contract you agreed to invalidates. Learn to read what you sign some time.


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

Alright, fail troll detected. I'm done feeding him.


----------



## datelinedecoy (Jun 19, 2014)

Droosk said:


> Alright, fail troll detected. I'm done feeding him.


I asked for PROOF, you do not have any. Yes, you have failed. Go feed someone else your bullshit.

BTW, THIS is what PROOF looks like:










































OH LOOK, a typo invalidating a vital term left in a contract for OVER A YEAR!


----------



## datelinedecoy (Jun 19, 2014)

lol,.. waybill, you dont even know what you are talking about and you obviously haven't even READ any of this.


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

so datelinedecoy, who are you exactly? what is it you are trying to say? what is your agenda? please be up front, as you already are developing a bad reputation here. 
trying to find the truth from someone coming here claiming to be speaking the truth.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

mattvuberx said:


> **** the regs and the corrupt taxi industry that set them up but rarely follows them.


Let me see if I get this:
"And "f" all the regular owner/operators who pay fees, hire , train and insure drivers, pay for parking rights in crowded areas, etc? They should just fire their drivers and call it quits. "F" the hotel and restaurant owners who ask the city to establish zones to keep hustlers from clogging their entries. "F" the airport and TSA. Hell, "f" everyone, as long as I get mine, I don't care if I'm squatting in someone else's reserved spot. Nor do I care if I'm lying to my personal insurance about how I'm using my vehicles. Insurance companies are evil. Cancel me! The public can piss off if they seek damages! So what if I cause others's rates to increase? "

That sum it all up?

I'll say this: if this becomes the standard attitude, this company will never last long enough to see workable regulations. :-(


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

datelinedecoy said:


> I asked for PROOF, you do not have any. Yes, you have failed. Go feed someone else your bullshit.
> 
> BTW, THIS is what PROOF looks like:
> View attachment 1711
> ...


isnt this the rider agreement to uber? what does this have to do with drivers?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

mattvuberx said:


> No sense in wasting any more time with a shill like yourself peddling propaganda. Good day.


The law is the law. It is consistent and in a perfect world should be applied to all equally.

The great TNC debate has seen legislators and enforcement agencies around the world caught with a suite of dated laws that suddenly needs review because of the new business method that Uber has utilised.

But once all the smoke and mirrors are looked past, Legislation is being adjusted enforced.

Government is like a huge oil tanker, they take many miles to stop or change direction. Uber's savvy and quick to react business has kept them one step ahead.

But in the end the Authorities catch up and use their own methods to shut criminal activity down.

Many fugitives live for years just out of reach, Al Capone, Leslie Isben Rogge, Napstar all were caught and shut down -eventually. Uber still can choose to comply.

Consistency Matt, something you preach is missing here. But you're just barracking for your team and we understand how one-eyed supporters lose objectivity.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

datelinedecoy said:


> Straw man does work on me home slice. You have already tried to wriggle your way out of the fact that you JUST tried to defend illegal actions you would never have defended if it was a cab driver or cab company doing them.
> NOTHING you have stated can be validated.
> 
> Uber LIED and tried to cheat the courts. Their drivers in this area have admitted that they are lying to their own insurance companies and the DOT. FACTS.
> ...


I met a lady who has "permission" for personal insurance coverage during "driver mode" if she has more than one accident, they drop her. In my book, if she is in a city where TNCs are allowed, she is playing fair and square. I have no beef with that. But I'll continue to fight to remove those who cheat and lie, in TNCs as well as other ground transportation companies. If they cheat their pax's, I don't care. If they are bypassing ordinances, in order to compete, they don't belong in the space.


----------



## Mazda3 (Jun 21, 2014)

datelinedecoy said:


> smartest thing you have said all day. I know you wont be the last liar to chime in but you had spunk. Maybe a little too much around the mouth area but a lot of spunk.


@datelinedecoy, if you were looking for allies here, which I assume you were since you posted your story here, you may wish to refrain from all the insults. It's unprofessional and really turns people away from you and your cause.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> The law is the law. It is consistent and in a perfect world should be applied to all equally.
> 
> The great TNC debate has seen legislators and enforcement agencies around the world caught with a suite of dated laws that suddenly needs review because of the new business method that Uber has utilised.
> 
> ...


I always challenge my own positions to ensure I practice what I preach. My position on transportation regulations have always been carefully measured. I don't condone crony capitalism, or protectionism. But I do support safety regulations and reasonable zoning(permit caps) or at least caps on space occupation. I also believe the process for adding permits for peak seasons should be painless, as it serves the city to have ample options.

I don't believe that transportation regulations, for the sake of safety and traffic flow are counter to capitalism. We have limits to the number of planes landing or departing at a given time. We have max capacity limits in bars, restaurants, stadiums, etc. why? Safety. I don't think caps should be in place to guarantee or secure income: Over time, smart business owners won't put more cars on the road than they can afford. But without caps, thousands of part time, independent operators will experiment with that formula, clogging entrances, roads, as they try to figure it out. It becomes a hustler's market, countless people hovering in congested areas, distracted by multiple dispatch systems, creating YET another traffic crisis our fearless leaders will "solve" for us.

Those who support the "come one, come all, screw the rules" tend to be either part timers who will be minimally impacted if their own gig falls apart, or they are hustlers who really give the public a reason to distrust the industry . On the other side are many honest, entrepreneurial folks who understand that a lawless society is not conducive to prosperity.


----------



## Piotrowski (Sep 9, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Let me see if I get this:
> "And "f" all the regular owner/operators who pay fees, hire , train and insure drivers, pay for parking rights in crowded areas, etc? They should just fire their drivers and call it quits. "F" the hotel and restaurant owners who ask the city to establish zones to keep hustlers from clogging their entries. "F" the airport and TSA. Hell, "f" everyone, as long as I get mine, I don't care if I'm squatting in someone else's reserved spot. Nor do I care if I'm lying to my personal insurance about how I'm using my vehicles. Insurance companies are evil. Cancel me! The public can piss off if they seek damages! So what if I cause others's rates to increase? "
> 
> That sum it all up?
> ...


Yes we always need mommy government to protect us. Now if only they would tell me what to have for breakfast tomorrow to protect me from myself. Oh wait, they are trying to do that too thank you big Government!!! 

"Before coming to the White House, I struggled, as a working parent with a traveling, busy husband, to figure out how to feed my kids healthy, and I didn't get it right," she explained. "I thought to myself, if a Princeton and Harvard-educated professional woman doesn't know how to adequately feed her kids, then what are other parents going through who don't have access to the information I have?" --- Michelle Obama, in an interview explaining why Government needs to be involved


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Piotrowski said:


> Yes we always need mommy government to protect us. Now if only they would tell me what to have for breakfast tomorrow to protect me from myself. Oh wait, they are trying to do that too thank you big Government!!!
> 
> "Before coming to the White House, I struggled, as a working parent with a traveling, busy husband, to figure out how to feed my kids healthy, and I didn't get it right," she explained. "I thought to myself, if a Princeton and Harvard-educated professional woman doesn't know how to adequately feed her kids, then what are other parents going through who don't have access to the information I have?" --- Michelle Obama, in an interview explaining why Government needs to be involved


Whatever, insurance is a thing in this country. Safe streets-also a thing. I don't ask for "Protection" but society has demanded certain securities, and have elected politicians to write laws to grant them. As a business owner, I followed those rules to set up shop. I pay for space, I pay for security. I pay a fee to be listed as a verified operator with operating authority at AUS. I fight this damned city every day to get rid of ridiculous regulations, but I pay and play within the system rather than ignoring the fees and insurance in order to undercut my peers.

What the "screw the rules" guys want is the right to drive 90 in the breakdown lane bypassing all the other chumps who are stuck in traffic.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Piotrowski said:


> Yes we always need mommy government to protect us. Now if only they would tell me what to have for breakfast tomorrow to protect me from myself. Oh wait, they are trying to do that too thank you big Government!!!
> 
> "Before coming to the White House, I struggled, as a working parent with a traveling, busy husband, to figure out how to feed my kids healthy, and I didn't get it right," she explained. "I thought to myself, if a Princeton and Harvard-educated professional woman doesn't know how to adequately feed her kids, then what are other parents going through who don't have access to the information I have?" --- Michelle Obama, in an interview explaining why Government needs to be involved


You're lucky there are Government agencies that set food standards and carry out hygiene checks on food processes. when you do exercise your free breakfast choice you can rest assured it will be safe due to government regulations.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> You're lucky there are Government agencies


Nope! @Piotrowski subscribes to the Haitian system of public Health & Safety Regulations, and the Somali system of effectiveness and efficacy of Government in general.


----------



## Piotrowski (Sep 9, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Nope! @Piotrowski subscribes to the Haitian system of public Health & Safety Regulations, and the Somali system of effectiveness and efficacy of Government in general.


Oh believe me I've heard better insults from supporters of big government vs my libertarian/free market belief over the years. I'm just sorry you don't trust yourself enough that you need regulators to protect you from yourself. But you know, there is no law limiting how many companies can manufacturer a phone, a PC or whatever your using to post on here. How on earth were you able to do it without risking death? I mean didn't you need to government to limit your choices, ya know, to protect you and other consumers???


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Piotrowski said:


> Oh believe me I've heard better insults from supporters of big government vs my libertarian/free market belief over the years. I'm just sorry you don't trust yourself enough that you need regulators to protect you from yourself. But you know, there is no law limiting how many companies can manufacturer a phone, a PC or whatever your using to post on here. How on earth were you able to do it without risking death? I mean didn't you need to government to limit your choices, ya know, to protect you and other consumers???


Hyperbole much?
Conflate much?
Deflect much?


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> The law is the law. It is consistent and in a perfect world should be applied to all equally.





Sydney Uber said:


> Government is like a huge oil tanker, they take many miles to stop or change direction. Uber's savvy and quick to react business has kept them one step ahead.





Sydney Uber said:


> But in the end the Authorities catch up and use their own methods to shut criminal activity down.


We can make plenty of arguments for the other side...
Law is the law. But law can be changed. It does not mean forever...
Examples: Marijuana Law, Discrimination against same sex, Involuntary Military Service, Abortion, Segregation, etc.,
There are countless others you can find, I am sure...
Yes, Uber is illegal in many parts of this nation, but whether that stays the same for the long run is far from decided...
Authorities may not find it to their best interest once they realize how many riders actually prefer Uber to Taxis...
& get whiffs of some newly-minted green from the deep pockets of Travis & his wall street buddies...
Let's face it, in Politics, money talks and bullshit walks...
Travis is full of bullshit, but lucky for the bastard, he's got more than enough money to cover all his bullshit...


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

where's the beef? said:


> We can make plenty of arguments for the other side...
> Law is the law. But law can be changed. It does not mean forever...
> Examples: Marijuana Law, Discrimination against same sex, Involuntary Military Service, Abortion, Segregation, etc.,
> There are countless others you can find, I am sure...
> ...


Hi Beef!

There's a lot that you say that I agree with. Yes consumers demand greater choices and if its a good or service that has little or no potential to cause grief to the customer then yes, the market will decide its success or otherwise.

I do believe that there is a place for technology based rideshare to exist in the transport market.

But a unregulated, randomly checked taxi service that does not provide drivers with secure earnings and riders with some driver standards needs a kick up its butt.

Let's hope that at some point of this experiment, there will be positive involvement of all stakeholders and policymakers so that a framework can be designed then adhered to for the benefit of all.


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

I'll drink to that!


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

where's the beef? said:


> We can make plenty of arguments for the other side...
> Law is the law. But law can be changed. It does not mean forever...
> Examples: Marijuana Law, Discrimination against same sex, Involuntary Military Service, Abortion, Segregation, etc.,
> There are countless others you can find, I am sure...
> ...


 For the MOST part, they are illegal due to non compliance to insurance, safety, and registration requirements. Monopoly regulations, like fleet type, hail methods, and rates, can be argued, and likely successfully challenged(although God knows we been trying to challenge that here for years) but in no way should insurance requirements or flow control be considered some Libertarian dream. I am a small l libertarian, but I don't believe I have the right to put the public at a higher risk, or take more than personal space on its streets or airport without additional costs.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Hi Beef!
> 
> There's a lot that you say that I agree with. Yes consumers demand greater choices and if its a good or service that has little or no potential to cause grief to the customer then yes, the market will decide its success or otherwise.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, here in Austin at least, they were given a chance to be at the table to come up with compromises. They were not open to compromise. 
My guess is, they are opposed to their drivers obtaining show for permits because it would prevent them from bringing people from other cities and states to our city during peak events. 
_(Btw...This city has a big "keep it local" mindset. Once that practice hits the press, things won't be so favorable)_

They have been completely dishonest with the Circuit of America's folks, as well, claiming their rates are "fixed" thus getting YET another special exemption , putting them at YET another price advantage.

They have certainly had the politicians on their side. In a disturbing way. I thought it was bad when the taxicabs had the politicians in their pocket, these two companies be all I'd ever seen:-(


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Piotrowski said:


> Oh believe me I've heard better insults from supporters of big government vs my libertarian/free market belief over the years. I'm just sorry you don't trust yourself enough that you need regulators to protect you from yourself. But you know, there is no law limiting how many companies can manufacturer a phone, a PC or whatever your using to post on here. How on earth were you able to do it without risking death? I mean didn't you need to government to limit your choices, ya know, to protect you and other consumers???


Let me guess, you are one of the Open Borders Libertarians, no?


----------



## Piotrowski (Sep 9, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Let me guess, you are one of the Open Borders Libertarians, no?


I don't want to go off on too far of a tangent, but suffice it to say that where I am politically leaves me with plenty of people on both sides of me. I've been called a statist by my more hard core libertarian friends and a radical anarchist by my stereotypical liberal ones. By default I trust markets over government regulation, and people over politicians. There are issues where sometimes a government solution may be the best way to get to an good answer, and times where it's the worst. One thing I do know, this whole industry is 100% best service by the market picking the winners and losers, and sorting it all out. That is so much a known by so many people, it's why Uber took off like rocket with this idea. People on all levels (except those that benefited from this Government regulated setup), knew this restraint of trade was and is wrong and doesn't serve the consumer one bit.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Piotrowski said:


> I don't want to go off on too far of a tangent, but suffice it to say that where I am politically leaves me with plenty of people on both sides of me. I've been called a statist by my more hard core libertarian friends and a radical anarchist by my stereotypical liberal ones. By default I trust markets over government regulation, and people over politicians. There are issues where sometimes a government solution may be the best way to get to an good answer, and times where it's the worst. One thing I do know, this whole industry is 100% best service by the market picking the winners and losers, and sorting it all out. That is so much a known by so many people, it's why Uber took off like rocket with this idea. People on all levels (except those that benefited from this Government regulated setup), knew this restraint of trade was and is wrong and doesn't serve the consumer one bit.


Uber took off like a rocket because they were skipping the costs that all other operators must incur. They advertise as faster, cheaper, better than a taxi. The only way they can be cheaper than a taxi is to underpay their drivers, and absorb none of the safety or insurance requirements. This is something the wise, seasoned drivers are quickly realizing. This is a very tight margin industry. Operating safely, securely, and openly, is not cheap.

I don't care what ones politics may be, the fact is: commercial operators are on the road more and are higher risk for collisions, injuries, in other words, the liability risk is higher. Thus the cost is higher. Any effort to bypass that results in higher cost for everyone. Uber/Lyft's model is even riskier, because they do not provide any of the formal driver training that many operators do provide.

Furthermore, everyone knows that the value of life and limb goes up exponentially when its loss is due to a commercial enterprise. Do not think for one minute that if you run over someone's child that they will think of you as a random stranger. They will think of you, and sue you, as a commercial entity. Politically, you may think this is faulty. That is irrelevant, it is reality, and viable companies run their business on reality.


----------



## mkelady (Jul 15, 2014)

I know it would be such a shame to get all the drunk college kids in Madtown to use Uber....or to have the sober ones driving and making money...


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Love all the bickering.


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

datelinedecoy said:


> Actually the only reason UBER isn't allowed here in Madison is because THEY HAVE NO VALID INSURANCE. We don't even allow medallion cartels to operate here either.
> Not to mention we already have two LEGAL INSURED rideshare companies here. One of them pre-dates UBER by over 50 years.
> Better service you say?
> The three most active Uber drivers here in Madison:
> ...


So, who are the other rideshares operating legally in Madison?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Rich Brunelle said:


> So, who are the other rideshares operating legally in Madison?


I heard Suzy Coed was doing a lot of ride shares there in Madison


----------

